# Folsom Custom ski stolen from Loon 2/5



## kconn (Feb 7, 2011)

I had a new pair of Folsom Custom ski taken from Loon Mountain on Sat 2/5/11. These are very unique skis. The have a Marker Duke binding mounted. Under the binding is my name "Ken Connolly" along with the manufacture date stamped next to my name. The skis are twin tip, 137/107/127 in a 180 length. They are the only skis like it in New England. If you see someone on them, kill them or at least call the police and report the thief. The theft was reported with Loon Security and Lincoln NH Police Dept.

Here is a photo of the skis. If the peson is stupid enough to wear them locally, you would notice them in the lift line.View attachment 4322


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2011)

Keep an eye on Craigslist and EBay. Something that unique will be easy to spot....theoretically at least.


----------



## kconn (Feb 7, 2011)

I have been watching both sites. I would assume the person that took them knew what they were grabbing and intends to keep them for personal use. If they ski Loon again, they will be in for a rude reception. I have about 20 employees and regulars on the look out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2011)

Well I doubt that they would be that stupid but you never know.....


----------



## dmc (Feb 7, 2011)

kconn said:


> If they ski Loon again, they will be in for a rude reception. I have about 20 employees and regulars on the look out.



yeah get in there and kick the crap out of him....   :roll:


----------



## hammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Must have had cable cutters....

You did lock them, didn't you?


----------



## kconn (Feb 7, 2011)

They were not locked. They were unattended for about ten minutes while I went in the lodge to get my kids.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 7, 2011)

People really suck!!!!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 7, 2011)

Another reason not to like Loon.Bummer.Maybe they are dumb enough to use them at Cannon.I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## dmc (Feb 7, 2011)

kconn said:


> They were not locked. They were unattended for about ten minutes while I went in the lodge to get my kids.



If i had a dollar for every time I've heard this story - I'd have enough to buy you new skis...

good luck..


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> yeah get in there and kick the crap out of him....   :roll:



Was thinking the same thing :-x


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 7, 2011)

kconn said:


> They were not locked. They were unattended for about ten minutes while I went in the lodge to get my kids.



I feel for you.  Locks are so cheap and simple and small.  Skis are too important to take chances. +vibes+ for finding your sticks again


----------



## hammer (Feb 7, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I feel for you.  Locks are so cheap and simple and small.  Skis are too important to take chances. +vibes+ for finding your sticks again


I've become less concerned about my intermediate-level skis but I still lock them up most times and always at larger ski areas.  My son has Line Chronics that weren't expensive but have real nice looking topsheets...and I'm always reminding him to keep them locked up.

Best hope for the OP is that the skis are so unique that they will be found.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 7, 2011)

That blows. I hope they find their way back to you or at least that the guy that took them eats some bark if he's riding them.


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 7, 2011)

wish they made some sort of mini gps you could glue or embed into your skis and then track them with your cell phone or laptop.


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 7, 2011)

we call it medford north for a reason!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 8, 2011)

Not only am I so paranoid about ski theft that I always lock my skis, but I always put one ski with my skiing partners ski and lock them, and then lock the other set of mismatched skis a good 20 feet away.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 8, 2011)

I heard about this at Babes yesterday from a couple of regulars. BB and DC.  Word spread.


----------



## askstowell (Feb 8, 2011)

This stinks.  I'd kill someone if my or daughter's equipment ever got taken.  We always lock up, even for 10 minutes, or use ski watch if available wherever we go.  Was Loon's closed?

It always escapes me why people don't use services like this and then you hear stories like the one here.

http://www.loonmtn.com/info/winter/skiandboardcheck.aspx


----------



## kconn (Feb 8, 2011)

If it is the same BC, the instructor, I ran into him as I was leaving. I have a lot of regular weekday skiers that are friends of mine keeping an eye out. I just hope the thief is a really stupid one.


----------



## John W (Feb 8, 2011)

That sucks....  Thoughts and prayers that you find these skiis or that you get a chance to mash the DBag that took em...........


----------



## dmc (Feb 8, 2011)

askstowell said:


> This stinks.  I'd kill someone if my or daughter's equipment ever got taken.



Hopefully not in front of your daughter...


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 8, 2011)

that sucks. never been to loon but usually if ski areas offer free ski/board check theres good reason-  blue offers it and and has security patrols in the parking lot as well.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 8, 2011)

sorry for your loss. those skis look easy to spot, hopefully you get them back.


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 8, 2011)

i usually try not to take my break at the lower lodge if I can help it.  if someone wants to steal my skis at an upper lodge, they will need to ski down with them and if they break their neck because their boots don;t fit their bindings, well good for them.  

other than that, my skis are usually beat up from skiing hard and over use.  enjoy your skis while you have them, no matter how nice, they wont remain pristine forever.  they are only temporary and inherently replacable.  so put some miles on those bases.

just mounted a new pair of K2 PE skis and skied on them for 3 separate days-must be the new ski jinx because while I haven;t hit any rocks, I;ve must have skied on 3 of the worst hard pack days this season.  my edges are a little shredded and dull from all the hard death cookies I;ve rolled over.  but they do have the worn in look.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 8, 2011)

dmc said:


> Hopefully not in front of your daughter...



agreed

so, larceny is bad, but assualt is fine?  let's not lose our heads over 'things' here.  let the authorities take care of things.

to be honest, I'd mostly be pissed at myself for not locking my equipment.  My older beat up gear I don't lock.  My newer skis with Marker Dukes.......always get locked.

good luck OP.  Hopefully they turn up.


----------



## puckoach (Feb 9, 2011)

I was at Loon Sun, Mon, & Tues.  Skied from the Octogon base lodge.  Had taken note, and was pretty amazed at how few people actually did lock their skis.   Not a lot were doing the seperate racks thing either.

After reading this thread, I did notice that the lift guys were giving a serious look at yellow toped skis.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 9, 2011)

Locking skis is a great idea..too bad the locks are a joke..all you need is a pair of wire cutters..now if they made a real locking system..but it would probably be too heavy to lug around..need some type of cable that is very hard to cut. I think all ski areas should have a free ski check like Hunter does!


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 9, 2011)

kingslug said:


> Locking skis is a great idea..too bad the locks are a joke..all you need is a pair of wire cutters..now if they made a real locking system..but it would probably be too heavy to lug around..need some type of cable that is very hard to cut. I think all ski areas should have a free ski check like Hunter does!



All a lock does is keep an honest man honest---a theif will steal whatever he/she wants regardless of any lock.


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 9, 2011)

locks are like the club for the car-more of a sight deterrent than a real one.  if I do break at the lower lodge, I usually wedge my skis inside the rack and tie them up with my poles. or sink them into a snow pile.  

most  ski theft are probably of the casual, grab and go style-somebody just scoops up a pair of skis leaning against the wall in one quick motion hoping noone notices or is looking and walks to the parking lot.

if you make it less easy for them, they will move on.  

i saw pix of the skis on another board.  very nice and should stand out.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 9, 2011)

kingslug said:


> Locking skis is a great idea..too bad the locks are a joke..*all you need is a pair of wire cutters*.



Which is pretty conspicuous.   The fact is that most skis that are stolen are completely unlocked.  I think if anyone did a study, the "wire cutter" incidents would pale in comparison to the "unlocked" incidents.

That said, I remember this one time back in the mid 1990s in the Poconos (cant recall if it was Camelback, Shawnee, or Blue) there was this duo caught with something like 100 pairs of skis in the back of a pickup truck with a giant tarp over it.  Talk about greed.  You'd think after 20 or 30 stolen pairs you'd call it quits. lol.  Does anyone remember this?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> All a lock does is keep an honest man honest---a theif will steal whatever he/she wants regardless of any lock.



or he might move on to a different pair without a lock.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 9, 2011)

the lock is a deterent.  people stealing ski's pick the unocked ones up and walk away.  As stated above there are too many people that don't lock their ski's to even bother with 99% of the locked ones.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Feb 9, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> the lock is a deterent.  people stealing ski's pick the unocked ones up and walk away.  As stated above there are too many people that don't lock their ski's to even bother with 99% of the locked ones.



Common sense. A thief doesn't want to be noticed. He's generally going to work a large ski area on a busy day, where there will be plenty of unlocked skis.

While it's easy to cut a cable lock, it's not so easy to do so without bringing attention to yourself. 

Those Folsom Customs will stand out anywhere in New England, and Dukes are very easy to recognize. I'll keep an eye out wherever I ski.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Feb 9, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Keep an eye on Craigslist and EBay. Something that unique will be easy to spot....theoretically at least.



The thief might realize that and decide it's too risky to sell the skis (especially with the name engraved on them).  I'd keep an eye on those sites for the Dukes.


----------



## kconn (Feb 14, 2011)

Just trying to keep this thread alive with hopes that the more people that see it, better chance for recovery, Thank for looking out.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 15, 2011)

kingslug said:


> Locking skis is a great idea..too bad the locks are a joke..all you need is a pair of wire cutters..



Actually,the best lock system I've seen was one that used those aluminum ski racks.The lock itself was very small and plugged in to the rack and was virtually uncutable unless you used a sawzall.We had them at Cannon for a while and I actually used one at Whstler.Don't see those racks around too much anymore.There lies the problem.http://www.skikey.com/
 On their website they show Loon as having these racks.


----------



## dmc (Feb 15, 2011)

they had a booth at Hunter a couple weeks ago..   Right next to the free ski check.. haha


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2011)

SIKSKIER said:


> .Don't see those racks around too much anymore.There lies the problem.http://www.skikey.com/
> On their website they show Loon as having these racks.



I bought one of those at Smuggler's Notch in 1998 for $10.

Now they want $25.  Talk about inflation!  :-o


----------



## billski (Feb 15, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I bought one of those at Smuggler's Notch in 1998 for $10.
> 
> Now they want $25.  Talk about inflation!  :-o



Wow, I paid $5.  I carry it around with me but 19 out of 20 times I just use my cable because the racks are not to be found.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 15, 2011)

SIKSKIER said:


> Actually,the best lock system I've seen was one that used those aluminum ski racks.The lock itself was very small and plugged in to the rack and was virtually uncutable unless you used a sawzall.We had them at Cannon for a while and I actually used one at Whstler.Don't see those racks around too much anymore.There lies the problem.http://www.skikey.com/
> On their website they show Loon as having these racks.



They are still at Cannon.  But I've never seen anyone use them.


----------



## kconn (Feb 15, 2011)

They must be hidden in a basement somewhere. I have never seen them at Loon.


----------



## Edd (Feb 15, 2011)

Bummer, dude.  If that had happened to me I'd be obsessed with finding them.  Good luck.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 15, 2011)

Your posts are definitely working.  I saw a similar looking pair of skis from afar the other day at Cannon.  I went right over and checked them out (to the curiosity of the owner).  They weren't yours, but it's on peoples mind.


----------



## kconn (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I am trying to keep word out. If the thief is using them locally, hopefully someone will spot them.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll be keeping an eye out for your skis, they are definately going to be noticable, that sucks so bad. Theives suck.

Screw locks, pain in the ass. I just split my skis up real good or rack one and leave the other on snow. This seems like a pretty good deterent, hopefully I'm right on this one.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2011)

Based on this thread I replaced my lock with just a basic bike lock I found at WalMart that works fine.  It gives me some piece of mind, especially when locking them in plain sight of the lodge/cafeteria so that folks will notice if someone tries to cut it.  $4.99 is a good insurance policy.  

I did have a pair of poles snagged at Bolton Valley in 2003.  They were gone for an hour or so and "re-appeared" in the rack.  I chalked it up to mistake, but you never know.  I also had a pair of skis disappear for an hour at Burke in 2001 or so and they came back.  Weird.  Fortunately I have not had anything lifted.  Hoping that remains the case.


----------



## kconn (Feb 26, 2011)

As crazy as this may sound, a good friend of mine had his Folsom skis taken from Loon yesterday! His were a true powder ski with a different graphic on each ski. After hearing my story, he had them separated by 50 yards on the ski racks. Someone must be stalking the racks. If you saw him skiing on these things, you would swear he had two different skis on. Why Loon does not install security cameras is beyond me. We cannot be the only two that have lost skis there.


thetrailboss said:


> Based on this thread I rplaced my lock with just a basic bike lock I found at WalMart that works fine.  It gives me some piece of mind, especially when locking them in plain sight of the lodge/cafeteria so that folks will notice if someone tries to cut it.  $4.99 is a good insurance policy.
> 
> I did have a pair of poles snagged at Bolton Valley in 2003.  They were gone for an hour or so and "re-appeared" in the rack.  I chalked it up to mistake, but you never know.  I also had a pair of skis disappear for an hour at Burke in 2001 or so and they came back.  Weird.  Fortunately I have not had anything lifted.  Hoping that remains the case.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 26, 2011)

kconn said:


> As crazy as this may sound, a good friend of mine had his Folsom skis taken from Loon yesterday! His were a true powder ski with a different graphic on each ski. After hearing my story, he had them separated by 50 yards on the ski racks. Someone must be stalking the racks. If you saw him skiing on these things, you would swear he had two different skis on. Why Loon does not install security cameras is beyond me. We cannot be the only two that have lost skis there.



I don't think it's Loon's responsibility to make sure your skis are safe


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 26, 2011)

kconn said:


> As crazy as this may sound, a good friend of mine had his Folsom skis taken from Loon yesterday! His were a true powder ski with a different graphic on each ski. After hearing my story, he had them separated by 50 yards on the ski racks. Someone must be stalking the racks. If you saw him skiing on these things, you would swear he had two different skis on. Why Loon does not install security cameras is beyond me. We cannot be the only two that have lost skis there.



Should have gone for a 100 yard split. 

Why should Loon be responsible for your skis?  And what good would a security camera do there?  I have had skis clipped from Loon in the past. It's filled with thieves that will steal anything. :angry:


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 26, 2011)

The police should set up a sting operation.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 26, 2011)

eatskisleep said:


> The police should set up a sting operation.



The police make far more with speeding tickets and DUI's. Theft provides for additional sales at local shops.


----------



## trackbiker (Feb 26, 2011)

kconn said:


> As crazy as this may sound, a good friend of mine had his Folsom skis taken from Loon yesterday! His were a true powder ski with a different graphic on each ski. After hearing my story, he had them separated by 50 yards on the ski racks. Someone must be stalking the racks. If you saw him skiing on these things, you would swear he had two different skis on. Why Loon does not install security cameras is beyond me. We cannot be the only two that have lost skis there.



Here's two stupid questions:
1. Wouldn't it have been easier and quicker to just lock the damn things than to separate them by 50 yds?
2. How much did those skis cost? How much does a lock cost? 
Fool me once......


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 26, 2011)

trackbiker said:


> Here's two stupid questions:
> 1. Wouldn't it have been easier and quicker to just lock the damn things than to separate them by 50 yds?
> 2. How much did those skis cost? How much does a lock cost?
> Fool me once......



I don't think these are Plymouth's best and brightest.:beer:


----------



## Breeze (Feb 26, 2011)

Hate to see people  ripped off, but  sheesh, lock 'em or  don't  leave  'em.  It really is  pretty simple.

I did  happen to  catch a news  article  last week of  a "catch" in  Farmington Maine.   Ski's  bought  locally, ripped off locally, and returned to  the local seller/ merchant  for a trade-in.  Now THAT was a bright  idea! 

http://www.sunjournal.com/franklin/story/989568

Breeze


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2011)

Breeze said:


> Now THAT was a bright  idea!



I dont get this part.



> Employees of  the ski business had originally sold the skis to the owner and knew they were stolen within the last few months, he said. When Purington took them in to the business, *they were recognized and positively identified*.



Unless they were custom build or marked demos, how do you "positively" identify them?


----------



## kconn (Feb 26, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I dont get this part.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they were custom build or marked demos, how do you "positively" identify them?


Serial number?


----------



## hammer (Feb 26, 2011)

*Didn't follow my own advice...and paid the price*



hammer said:


> Must have had cable cutters....
> 
> You did lock them, didn't you?





kconn said:


> They were not locked. They were unattended for about ten minutes while I went in the lodge to get my kids.



Guess I need to eat my words... 

Left a pair of demo rental skis (Volkl AC30s) out at PCMR on the first ski day of my vacation.  I am normally pretty anal about locking up skis, but I didn't have the lock with me (left it in my bag).  I made the assumption that they would be OK unlocked since they were several rows on the snow away from the lodge (i.e., not easy to get to) and there were plenty of nice skis around that were also unlocked.

Bad assumption...went back out after lunch and the skis were gone.

After much frustration, hassle, and cost ($650 to the rental shop and no loss insurance) I've definitely learned my lesson.  Skis will be locked at all times no matter what.

Hope you have more luck than I have in recovering your skis.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 26, 2011)

hammer said:


> Guess I need to eat my words...
> 
> Left a pair of demo rental skis (Volkl AC30s) out at PCMR on the first ski day of my vacation.  I am normally pretty anal about locking up skis, but I didn't have the lock with me (left it in my bag).  I made the assumption that they would be OK unlocked since they were several rows on the snow away from the lodge (i.e., not easy to get to) and there were plenty of nice skis around that were also unlocked.
> 
> ...



I'm a big lock your skis in the rack guy. I stop as little as possible since the best way to keep skis is to keep skiing. Part of it is mixing in cruisers with bump runs. One reason I prefer Killington or any other place with a gondola is because its so easy to have lunch in it and pack energy bars to keep going. I can keep on going 8 to 4 at that place with only the need to stop for the bathroom and that's with an average of a couple minute wait each run.


----------



## bobbutts (Feb 27, 2011)

<< crappy old equipment ftw


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2011)

bobbutts said:


> << crappy old equipment ftw



LOL.. as i've fallen out of love with my skis i've left them unattended more and more, but I still lock them for the most part.  if they got swiped i'd be pissed that day but happy a week later when new ones showed up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2011)

kconn said:


> As crazy as this may sound, a good friend of mine had his Folsom skis taken from Loon yesterday! His were a true powder ski with a different graphic on each ski. After hearing my story, he had them separated by 50 yards on the ski racks. Someone must be stalking the racks. If you saw him skiing on these things, you would swear he had two different skis on. Why Loon does not install security cameras is beyond me. We cannot be the only two that have lost skis there.



security cameras cost $$$.  That cost gets passed on to the customer.  Why should those who choose to be responsible for their own gear share in the expense of those who don't?


----------



## kconn (Feb 27, 2011)

They are not shy with their ticket, food, etc prices. If they get a reputation that they are a hot bed for thieves, it will cost more than a few security cameras.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry, but the mountain has zero responsibility towards the security of your belongings. 

Loon offers a complimentary ski check as is.  If you choose not to use the ski check or lock your gear and it's gets stolen, you really can't place any blame on the mountain.

If a mountain has a reputation of being hot bed for theives, it wouldn't deter me from going there.  I lock my gear.  

If you go for a bike ride downtown and decide to get a bite to eat at a restaurant, do you leave your bike unlocked outside?  Would you put some of the blame for your bike being stolen on the restaurant?


----------



## hammer (Feb 27, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> security cameras cost $$$.  That cost gets passed on to the customer.  Why should those who choose to be responsible for their own gear share in the expense of those who don't?


PCMR has security cameras at the ski racks in front of the lodge...didn't deter the thief who lifted my demo rentals...


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 27, 2011)

Still think even if the mountain itself did its own sting operations they could boost their image by getting rid of the people who would steal gear there. It's too bad that people steal in the first place, but why not put some deterrent to stop it? Locks can be cut easily, and as seen with bike locks (MasterLock) a ballpoint pen is good enough to break some of them.

Police could get a large fine out of grand larceny too, more than speeding tickets if they find a large group of people in on stealing. 

Someone mentioned that it brings in more money for the local shops... that's great... if the people who had their stuff stolen can actually afford to ski. 

*On another note let's look at the numbers:*
Let's say 10 people who plan on skiing Loon 5 more times this season get their stuff stolen one weekend. One day ticket is $76, so that would be $3,800 that the mountain would lose if the customers decides not to ski there anymore. Not to mention, the bad PR a mountain gets online and the fact that they will probably not bring their friends there to ski next time they do decide to ski again. SO let's say those 10 people all ski with a friend or significant other, thats $7,600+ the mountain would lose (don't forget the expensive mountain food!)

So, if theft is a major problem at a resort, I do believe it is cost effective to either install cameras to attempt to deter, or better yet, set up a sting operation, until word gets out that_ Resort A_ is not the place to go if you want to steal skis. Not to mention, if a few of these guys get arrested, maybe some of the others planning to do so will think twice.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2011)

eatskisleep said:


> *On another note let's look at the numbers:*
> Let's say 10 people who plan on skiing Loon 5 more times this season get their stuff stolen one weekend. One day ticket is $76, so that would be $3,800 that the mountain would lose if the customers decides not to ski there anymore. Not to mention, the bad PR a mountain gets online and the fact that they will probably not bring their friends there to ski next time they do decide to ski again. SO let's say those 10 people all ski with a friend or significant other, thats $7,600+ the mountain would lose (don't forget the expensive mountain food!)



i may not be typical but if i got my stuff stolen it wouldn't curtail my ski days. i'd rent or acquire new ones, not skip skiing.


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i may not be typical but if i got my stuff stolen it wouldn't curtail my ski days. i'd rent or acquire new ones, not skip skiing.



True, but a lot of us don't have the extra cash in this economy. And even if they do ski again, it probably will be elsewhere; one bad experience can turn someone away for some time from a mountain.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 28, 2011)

kconn said:


> As crazy as this may sound, a good friend of mine had his Folsom skis taken from Loon yesterday! His were a true powder ski with a different graphic on each ski. After hearing my story, he had them separated by 50 yards on the ski racks. Someone must be stalking the racks. If you saw him skiing on these things, you would swear he had two different skis on. Why Loon does not install security cameras is beyond me. We cannot be the only two that have lost skis there.





campgottagopee said:


> I don't think it's Loon's responsibility to make sure your skis are safe





deadheadskier said:


> Sorry, but the mountain has zero responsibility towards the security of your belongings.
> 
> Loon offers a complimentary ski check as is.  If you choose not to use the ski check or lock your gear and it's gets stolen, you really can't place any blame on the mountain.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I gotta say your friend had it coming.  If one of my ski buddies told me how he got robbed at Loon (or anywhere else), and I valued my skis (which I do), I'd lock them or use the free ski check.  

There's no way it's more convenient, easier, or less of a hassle to separate skies by 150 feet.  And what good would security cameras do?  I often wear a full face balaclava when I'm up north.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2011)

What would cameras have done, just confirmed the guy in the gray helmet and face mask with the old North Face jacket grabbed them? I'm sure these guys are pretty bundled up in their old ski stuff so they don't get recognized easily.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2011)

last i checked most convenience stores and banks have cameras  . . . .

bottom line thieves suck!  leave your valuables just laying around and eventually somebody with low moral values will take them. separate or lock them and you will deter the casual thief. a determined thief will probably get what he is looking for.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> last i checked most convenience stores and banks have cameras  . . . .
> 
> .



yes, but that's to protect theft of their own property.

I don't think a convenience store owner is going to care all that much if you leave your bike unlocked outside and it gets stolen.  A police detective would get to review the tapes for sure, but as others have mentioned, it's kind of hard to get a positive ID on a theif in ski attire.

Bottomline is a set of custom Folsom skis cost $1200.  That's without bindings. Why someone who invests that kind of coin in their gear can't trouble themselves with using a lock or a *complimentary ski check *and then puts part of the blame on the mountain is beyond me.

maybe I'll eat crow someday and my locked skis will get ripped.  At least I know I made a reasonable effort to secure my belongings.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> last i checked most convenience stores and banks have cameras  . . . .



Blue Mountain has security cameras on the ski racks, but the only people who really use them are renters and that guy still rocking his 1985 210cm K2 TRC Comps.

From what I've heard, Blue used to have a real problem with ski thefts.  Over the past few seasons, they've really expanded their complementary ski check program and I can't recall the last time I've heard about stolen equipment on the mountain.


----------



## hammer (Feb 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Bottomline is a set of custom Folsom skis  cost $1200.  That's without bindings. Why someone who invests that kind  of coin in their gear can't trouble themselves with using a lock or a *complimentary ski check *and then puts part of the blame on the mountain is beyond me.
> 
> maybe I'll eat crow someday and my locked skis will get ripped.  At  least I know I made a reasonable effort to secure my belongings.



I think the OP is trying to rationalize to some extent (I know I did when my rentals were stolen)...but the bottom line is that the skis were left unlocked and unchecked so the risk was there.  Can't make the ski areas responsible, especially when they do offer a ski check.


----------



## dmc (Feb 28, 2011)

I know Hunter has busted people using the cameras..


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2011)

Use a lock.  I got mine for $4.99 and it works for me.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> yes, but that's to protect theft of their own property.
> 
> I don't think a convenience store owner is going to care all that much if you leave your bike unlocked outside and it gets stolen.  A police detective would get to review the tapes for sure, but as others have mentioned, it's kind of hard to get a positive ID on a theif in ski attire.
> 
> ...



Have not been to Loon in a few years. It is a day trippers paradise and theft is difficult to control anywhere. I can't believe these guys were not using the *COMP* ski check? 1200 clams for the boards but too cheap to tip the kid a buck or two for piece of mind? Wow.

And the cameras are on the cash regi$ter$. Robbery of a clerk and a register carries far more implications than stealing a pair of skis.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 28, 2011)

dmc said:


> I know Hunter has busted people using the cameras..



What is the ratio of theft to bust?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> yes, but that's to protect theft of their own property.



but they still get robbed was my point (regardless who's property).  cameras are not a preventative control.   even free ski checks can be defeated if they guy working there needs some extra cash.

bottom line - thieves suck and i hope the OP gets his skis back.


----------



## dmc (Feb 28, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> What is the ratio of theft to bust?



No clue...  I don't hear a lot about ski thefts at Hunter believe it or not..
Security keeps an close eye on most things.  Don't get high in the parking lot...


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 28, 2011)

dmc said:


> No clue...  I don't hear a lot about ski thefts at Hunter believe it or not..
> Security keeps an close eye on most things.  Don't get high in the parking lot...



Thanks :idea:


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> but they still get robbed was my point (regardless who's property).  cameras are not a preventative control.   even free ski checks can be defeated if they guy working there needs some extra cash.
> 
> bottom line - thieves suck and i hope the OP gets his skis back.



Or if someone were to wait for the ski checker's shift to change, then go out saying that they lost their ticket to get the skis back, new guy wouldn't have to recognize them... etc.

same could be said with locks, see a pair you really want and I think a smooth talker could convince patrol that they lost their key, or that the combination is jammed (especially common on these days of freezing rain and sleet).

I actually did have a ski lock get jammed before, I haven't used it since.

Also, in relation to my point that the mountains could actually save money by catching these thieves (see this post http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=603395&postcount=66 ) 

Just because you have a lock, that doesn't stop the problem. They will another innocent person's skis. The problem won't stop (ever in reality) until the theives are caught.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 28, 2011)

Q: Has anybody here had their skis stolen despite the skis being locked with a cable?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Q: Has anybody here had their skis stolen despite the skis being locked with a cable?



not me but i have had 2 locks stolen when they were not attached to my skis.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> not me but i have had 2 locks stolen when they were not attached to my skis.



Stolen? Or removed by the mountain because you left them attached to the racks?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Stolen? Or removed by the mountain because you left them attached to the racks?



no way of knowing but assume stolen. First time was at Pico, place was empty on a friday.  i had left it attached to the rack all morning. locked up @ lunch then went back out. was gone at the end of the day. I asked about it at lost and found, explaining what happened and they didn't tell me it was their policy to remove locks but who knows.

2nd time was @ ski sundown where i've left the lock every time i've been there as have many others and they've never been removed.  not sure why a mountain would remove a lock that was there during the day, it isn't stopping anyone from using the rack.


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 28, 2011)

Also, another reason to try to get rid of thieves is because they don't just steal skis. Read on TGR of someone having their goggles stolen at Magic this weekend. Have heard of shoes and just about everything else getting stolen at SR.


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 28, 2011)

I think the point about a bad reputation (fair or not) about an area can create loss of business. This could go in the "lift chit chat" thread but at the beginning of the season, one of my daughter's and I were riding up a quad and overheard two friends talking about another friend's experience at Gunstock. They said the management was not sympathetic etc and neither the two on the lift nor the friends of the folks on the lift would ever return. This is not to throw Gunny under the bus, just an example. I'm not sure what they could have actually done, and maybe it was actually the poor service, not the actual theft, so I have now contradicted myself. At any rate, I think it can have an impact, but short of offering free check or locks and maybe cameras (for deterrence) and good customer service I'm not sure what we should further expect the areas to do.

I do feel badly for anyone, however, if they have stuff stolen under any circumstances.


----------



## dmc (Feb 28, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Stolen? Or removed by the mountain because you left them attached to the racks?



haha.... I thought I had a board stolen at JH but the rack got moved for grooming...  i was a the Mangy Moose..  Happy hour was extended...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2011)

dmc said:


> haha.... I thought I had a board stolen at JH but the rack got moved for grooming...  i was a the Mangy Moose..  Happy hour was extended...



that happened to me @ sunapee once. came out of the bar slightly drunk after dark to find an empty rack. they'd taken the skis inside, i had to show ID to get them back.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 28, 2011)

kingslug said:


> Locking skis is a great idea..*too bad the locks are a joke*..all you need is a pair of wire cutters..now if they made a real locking system..but it would probably be too heavy to lug around.



Not this one- it's served me very well:






A pair of my gogs were stolen off the table at MC years ago when I hit the men's room before leaving. They were very expensive and distinctive *men's* Carreras. The next year I was riding up the Cabriolet talking to a young *woman* and noticed she was wearing the same model. When I asked where she'd gotten them she said some dude she knew who worked there had given them to her the prior season. I couldn't prove anything because I hadn't marked them, but I had a creepy feeling those were mine.  Sometimes it's an inside job. :angry:


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 28, 2011)

Other places set up sting operations, Mammoth Ca for example:
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/outposts/2009/01/the-grinch-has.html


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 28, 2011)

Actually I did have a pair of rentals almost lifted, but it was a case of mistaken identity and I caught the guy skating away from the racks. Must have been the same sized skis,poles and evidently boots, racked next to each other. No harm, no foul, especially since I seem to always be doing this with grocery carts at the supermarket.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies to my question. I know that the mountain sometimes cuts locked skis from racks so that they can be moved at the end of the day for grooming but that's beside the point.

My point is: people complain that locks are easy to cut or a PITA to put on. But, despite that, with the exception of gmcunni's case where he assumed that his skis were stolen, it seems that most people who lock their skis and boards stand a better chance of going into the lodge and then having their gear in place when they are ready to go back out there.


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 1, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Thanks for the replies to my question. I know that the mountain sometimes cuts locked skis from racks so that they can be moved at the end of the day for grooming but that's beside the point.
> 
> My point is: people complain that locks are easy to cut or a PITA to put on. But, despite that, with the exception of gmcunni's case where he assumed that his skis were stolen, it seems that most people who lock their skis and boards stand a better chance of going into the lodge and then having their gear in place when they are ready to go back out there.



Here's what I use when in the lodge getting dressed. If I'm at a different location for a stop then I'll split the skis and poles.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 2, 2011)

carbonXshell said:


> Here's what I use when in the lodge getting dressed. If I'm at a different location for a stop then I'll split the skis and poles.



Do you carry that bad larry around your neck when it's not in use?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Do you carry that bad larry around your neck when it's not in use?




yeeeeahh boyeeeee


dont sentence me judge, i aint done nothin to nobody.....


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2011)

hammer said:


> After much frustration, hassle, and cost ($650 to the rental shop and no loss insurance) I've definitely learned my lesson.



Ouch, ouch, ouch ouch.  I started buying the waiver insurance for a couple bucks,  moreso in case I damage them, but I do believe it covers theft too.  Fortunately I don't rent very much.  Not sure what they'd do if you were demo-ing and broke them.


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2011)

carbonXshell said:


> Here's what I use when in the lodge getting dressed. If I'm at a different location for a stop then I'll split the skis and poles.



Hmm. Now there's a good idea.  Ski on two very different skis.  Then  you won't have to separate them or lock them!
:dunce:


----------

